# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  متشابهات سورة الأنعام مع سور أخرى

## رحمة محمد محمد

..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وما تاتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين فقد كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 5
(وما تاتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله) سورة يس/الآية:45
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فقد كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم فسوف ياتيهم أنباؤا ما كانوا به يستهزءون ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 6
(فقد كذبوا فسياتيهم أنباؤا ما كانوا به يستهزءون أولم يروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل زوج) كريم سورة الشعراء الآية: 6
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن مكناهم في الأرض ما لم نمكن لكم) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 7
(ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون) سورة يس/الآية: 30
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزءون قل سيروا في الأرض ثم انظروا) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 11
(ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فأمليت للذين كفروا ثم أخذتهم ) سورة الرعد/الآية: 33
(ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزءون قل من يكلؤكم بالليل والنهار من الرحمان) سورة الأنبياء/ الآية: 41
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(قل سيروا في الأرض ثم انظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 12
(قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين) سورة النمل/الآية: 71
(قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف بدأ الخلق) سورة العنكبوت/الآية: 19
(قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبل كان أكثرهم مشركين) سورة الروم/الآية: 41
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم من يصرف عنه يومئذ فقد رحمه) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 16
(إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم قل لو شاء الله ما تلوته عليكم ولا أدراكم به) سورة يونس/الآية: 15
(قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني) سورة الزمر/الآية: 13
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يمسسك بخير فهو على كل شيء قدير) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 18
(وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يردك بخير فلا راد لفضله) سورة يونس/الآية: 107
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وهو القاهر فوق عباده وهو الحكيم الخبير) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 18
(وهو القاهر فوق عباده ويرسل عليكم حفظة) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 62
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للذين أشركوا أين شركاؤكم الذين كنتم تزعمون) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 23
(ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للذين أشركوا مكانكم أنتم وشركاؤكم) سورة يونس/الآية: 28
(ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون) سورة/سبأ الاية :40
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن يروا كل اية لا يومنوا بها) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 26
(وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإذا ذكرت ربك في القرءان وحده ولوا على أدبارهم نفورا) سورة الإسراء/الآية: 46
(إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا) سورة الكهف/الآية: 56
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ومنهم من يستمع إليك وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 25 
(ومنهم من يستمع إليك حتى إذا خرجوا من عندك) سورة محمد/الآية: 16
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وقالوا إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا وما نحن بمبعوثين ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على ربهم) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 30
(إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا وما نحن بمبعوثين إن هو إلا رجل افترى على الله كذبا) سورة المومنون/الآية: 37
(وقالوا ما هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر) سورة الجاثية/الآية: 23
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(قل لا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول لكم  إني ملك إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 51
(ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول إني ملك ولا أقول للذين تزدري أعينكم لن يوتيهم الله خيرا) سورة هود/الآية: 31
.................…………  ………………………  ………………………  …
(قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير أفلا تتفكرون وأنذر به) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 15
(قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير أم هل تستوي الظلمات والنور) سورة الرعد/الآية: 17
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وما قدروا الله حق قدره إذ قالوا ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 92
(وما قدروا الله حق قدره إن الله لقوي عزيز) سورة الحج/الآية: 72
(وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة) سورة الزمر/الآية: 64
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك مصدق الذي بين يديه) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 93
(وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك فاتبعوه واتقوا لعلكم ترحمون) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 156
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(والزيتون والرمان مشتبها وغير متشابه أنظروا إلى ثمره إذا أثمر وينعه إن في ذلكم لآيات لقوم يومنون) سورة الأنعام/ الاية: 100
(والزيتون والرمان متشابها وغير متشابه كلوا من ثمره إذا أثمر وءاتوا حقه يوم حصاده ولا تسرفوا )سورة الأنعام/ الآية: 142
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه)سورة الأنعام/الآية: 103
(ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء لا إله إلا هو فأنى توفكون)سورة غافر/الآية: 62
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءتهم ءاية ليومنن بها قل إنما الآيات عند الله) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 110
(وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت بلى وعدا عليه حقا) سورة النحل/الآية: 38
(وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن أمرتهم ليخرجن قل لا تقسموا طاعة معروفة) سورة النور/الآية: 51
(وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءهم نذير ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم) سورة فاطر/الآية: 42
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ويوم نحشرهم جميعا يا معشر الجن قد استكثرتم من الإنس) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 129
(ويوم نحشرهم كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار) سورة يونس/الآية: 45
(ويوم نحشرهم وما يعبدون من دون الله) سورة الفرقان/الآية: 17
(ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون) سورة سبأ/الآية: 40
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(قل يا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل فسوف تعلمون من تكون له عاقبة الدار) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 136
(ويا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل سوف تعلمون من ياتيه عذاب يخزيه ومن هو كاذب) سورة هود/الآية: 93     
(قل يا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل فسوف تعلمون من ياتيه عذاب يخزيه ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم) سورة الزمر/الآية:37
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(سيقول الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما أشركنا ولا ءاباؤنا ولا حرمنا من شيء كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم) سورة الأنعام/الآية:149
(وقال الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما عبدنا من دونه من شيء نحن ولا ءاباؤنا ولا حرمنا من دونه من شيء كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم) سورة النحل/
الآية: 35
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولا تقتلوا أولادكم من إملاق نحن نرزقكم وإياهم ولا تقربوا الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 151
(ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق نحن نرزقهم وإياكم إن قتلهم كان خطئا كبيرا) سورة الإسراء/الآية: 31
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله بالحق ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تعقلون) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 152
(ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله بالحق ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا فلا يسرف في القتل) سورة الإسراء/ الآية: 33
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده وأوفوا الكيل والميزان بالقسط) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 153
(ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولا) سورة الإسراء/الآية: 34
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وأوفوا الكيل والميزان بالقسط لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 153
(فأوفوا الكيل والميزان ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 84
(ويا قوم أوفوا المكيال والميزان بالقسط ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين) سورة هود/الآية: 84
(وأوفوا الكيل إذا كلتم وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ذلك خير وأحسن تاويلا) سورة الإسراء/الآية: 35
(أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين) سورة الشعراء/الآية: 181
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ... 
(ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن مكناهم في الأرض ما لم نمكن لهم )سورة الأنعام/ الآية: 7
(وكم أهلكنا من القرون من بعد نوح وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا) سورة الإسراء/الآية: 17
(وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أحسن أثاثا ورءيا) سورة مريم/الآية: 74
(وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هل تحس منهم من أحد أو تسمع لهم ركزا) سورة مريم/الآية:99
(أو لم يهد لهم كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم)سورة السجدة/ الاية:26
(كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن فنادوا ولات حين مناص )سورة ص/الآية: 2[
 (وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أشد منهم بطشا) سورة ق/الآية: 36
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته إنه لا يفلح الظالمون) سورة الانعام /الاية: 22
(ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو قال أوحي إلي ولم يوح إليه شيء) سورة الانعام/ الاية: 94
(فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا ليظل الناس بغير علم )سورة الأنعام /الآية: 145
(فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته أولئك ينالهم نصيبهم من الكتاب) سورة الأعراف/الآية:35
(فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته إنه لا يفلح المجرمون) سورة يونس/الآية: 17
(ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أولئك يعرضون على ربهم) سورة هود/ الآية: 18
(فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا وإذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله فأووا إلى الكهف) سورة الكهف/ الآية: 16
(ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بالحق لما جاءه ) سورة العنكبوت/الآية: 68
(ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب وهو يدعى إلى الإسلام ) سورة الصف/الآية: 7
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فمن أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله وصدف عنها) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 158
(فمن أظلم ممن كذب على الله وكذب بالصدق إذ جاءه) سورة الزمر/الآية: 31
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(هل ينظرون إلا أن تاتيهم الملائكة أو ياتي ربك أو ياتي بعض آيات ربك) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 158
(هل ينظرون إلا أن تاتيهم الملائكة أو ياتي أمر ربك) سورة النحل/الآية: 33
.................…………  ………………………  ………………………  …
(من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها) سورة الأنعام/الآية: 160
(من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها وهم من فزع يومئذ آمنون) سورة النمل/الآية: 91
(من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى الذين عملوا السيئات إلا ما كانوا يعملون) سورة القصص/ 
الاية :84
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون وهو الذي جعلكم خلائف) سورة الأنعام/الآية:166
(ولا تزر وازرة  وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا )سورة الاسراء/الاية: 15
(ولا تزر وازرة وإن تدع مثقلة إلى حملها لا يحمل منه شيء) سورة فاطر/الاية: 18
(ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون إنه عليم بذات الصدور) سورة الزمر/ الآية: 8
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

